# Hilfe, Iphone 4s oder auf 5 warten



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute,
Ich habe das Iphone 3G und es ist extrem lahm xD
Jedenfalls verfolge ich seit wochen die gerüchte vom Iphone 4s/5.
Am Dienstag wurde es ja dann doch ein 4s, jetzt ist meine frage.
Bestelle ich mir morgen das Iphone 4s vor.
Warte ich auf´s 5 (weil es anfang 2012 rauskommt)
Kauf ich das 4s und verkaufs wenn das 5 rauskommt ende 2012?!

was soll ich tun.
Wär super wenn ihr mir einen rat geben würdet.

Mfg


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Muss es ein IPhone sein? Wieso nicht Android?
Wenn es ein IPhone sein muss dann würde ich ein 4S kaufen. Die Leistung sollte für Games etc. reichen.
Ich denke nicht dass das IPhone 5 Anfang 2012 rauskommt obwohl Samsung im Frühjahr das SGS III rausbringt und das mit einem Quad-Core Prozzi.


----------



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte kein Android. 
Meine Freundin hat eins und mit dem konnte ich schon oft genug spielen testen usw.
Zum zoggen surfen usw find ich das ios und das iphone einfach genial. Die apps sind auch alle da die ich haben will .


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

KK. Dann sag ich mal das ein 4S für dich nicht verkehrt wäre.  Den Leistungsschub vom 3G aus das 4S wirste schon merken.


----------



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

Aber was ist mit dem 5?!.....
Überall steht iwas anderes....
Ende 2012
Anfang 2012.... usw usw
Ich hab ja kein bock mir das 4s zu kaufen wen 1quatal später das 5 rauskommt.

Oder werde ich für das 4s genügend zurück bekommen beim verkauf das ich (fast) problemlos wechseln könnte?


----------



## Der Stuhl (6. Oktober 2011)

Naja, das 4S würde ich mir definitiv nicht kaufen, weil es glaub ich 300€ mehr kostet und eig. keine wirklich großen Innovation gibt.
Wow, bisschen schneller und ne 8MP Kamera mit E.I.S. 
Und zu diesem Siris: Hab dazu gestern was bei 1Live gehört: 
Reportet fragt das Iphone: Wie wird morgen das Wetter in Düsseldorf?
Antwort des Iphone's: Es sieht nicht sehr gut aus  Was soll man damit anfangen?
Und das diese Sprach steuerung neu ist, stimmt nicht!
Man konnte schon vorher mit einem Telefon sprechen. Und bei Android gibt es ein wirklich sehr gutes App dazu 

Ich würde noch warten bis das 4S am 14. rauskommt und dann wird das normale Iphone 4 mit Sicherheit günstiger.

Ich persönlich würde mir niemals ien Iphone kaufen!
Ist für mich genug begründet 

Und wie du schon sagtest: Du kaufst dir das 4S und ein paar Monate später kommt das Iphone 5 
Lohnt sich nicht immer das neuste zu haben 

MfG


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Oktober 2011)

Warte doch bis Anfang 2012. 
Ich denke nicht das es Anfang 2012 kommt. Das würde viele Apple Anhänger verärgern weil sie doch schon viel für das 4S ausgegeben haben und schon kommt ein neues. Naja ich würde sagen dass das IPhone 5 erst Ende 2012 kommt. Das 4S kannst du sicherlich wieder gut VK der wertbestand einens IPhones bleibt doch sehr hoch.


----------



## Rabi (6. Oktober 2011)

Wir können auch nur unsere Kristallkugel rauskramen. 
Dieses abwarten bringt doch nichts, denn es kommen ständig neue tolle Geräte raus, die einem gefallen(könnten).


----------



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

Alles kla. Danke für eure schnellen antworten.
Ich werde dann wohl zum 4s greifen. Wenn dann doch das 5 rauskommt kann man ja teste angucken und immer noch das 4s verkaufen.

Und Ich liebe die Kristallkugel


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ersteinmal gilt, wer wartet, kauft nie - vor allem Applepordukte kauft man dann, wenn man sie braucht.
Das 4S wird mMn zu unrecht in den Dreck gezogen - es hat die Kinderkrankheiten des 4ers (Antenne) behoben, und bis auf das Display ist alles so, wie die Gerüchteküche über das 5er spekuliert hat.
Ich persönlich finde es gut wie es ist - ein größeres Display brauche ich nicht, lieber habe ich ein kompaktes (zuverlässiges) Gerät.

Von daher, wenn du iOS möchtest, nimm das 4S - fertig


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. Oktober 2011)

DAEF13 schrieb:


> (...)
> Von daher, wenn du iOS möchtest, nimm das 4S - fertig


 Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber was außer dem Touch soll er den sonst nehmen, wenn er iOS (jetzt) will? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Oktober 2011)

-.-

_Jetzt_ schließt auch den nächsten Freitag mit ein - ansonsten wäre ein neues gebrauchtes (ein mal ausgepackt usw) 4er auch eine Möglichkeit, aber die hat man auch nicht früher.


----------



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

@DAEF12
du has recht 
das 4 is auch cool aber wenns n neues sein soll das das 4s mit dual core, grafik engine, 8mp ....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Oktober 2011)

Willst du das Telefon kaufen  oder steht eine Vertragsverlängerung an  in verbindung mit Neuem Handy


----------



## D@rk (6. Oktober 2011)

Vertragsverlängerung bei o2..... und dazu ne neues handy is ganz schön


----------



## AeroX (7. Oktober 2011)

4S!! 

Warten kann man immer  
Schick sieht's aus und power hat's auch. 

MfG


----------



## D@rk (8. Oktober 2011)

So Leute,
hab gestern das 4s vorbestellt.

Gestern abend waren dann schon alles 4s bei 02 vergriffen.
bei at&t wurden innerhalb 12 std. 200.000 4s vorbestellt.
bei sprint sind alle 4s 16gb weg....


Das das 4s so schlecht sein soll kann ich mir eigentlich nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## iceman-joker (8. Oktober 2011)

Niemand behauptet, das das 4s schlecht ist.Es hatten nur viele mit dem 5 er gerechnet-)) Das 4s ist wie immer ein Top iPhone, mit noch besserer Hardware.Die Hardware ( Prozessor, Grafik) wirst Du aber wahrscheinlich nur bei zukünftigen Games merken, da unter iOS wie gewohnt, eh alles butterweich läuft.


----------

